# Photography Link Directory - over 1400 links



## mkieff (Aug 4, 2004)

I started a photography link directory at the begining of the year.  It now has 1400+ sites listed in it. 

I am inviting anyone to add their photography site to the list.  You can do this by going to  :arrow: http://www.prosphotos.com

The list is for Amateur and Professional sites.

Any comments on the site would also be welcome.

Thanks,
Mike Kieffer
http://www.prosphotos.com
Link Directory Editor


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks yo!


----------



## htkchen (Aug 5, 2004)

Awesome, I just added both my personal and photo website. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Gymrat (Aug 6, 2004)

Done.

Very cool idea.


----------



## mkieff (Aug 31, 2004)

We have now broken the 1500 links barrier.  

Thanks for everyones support of the site.


----------



## Chase (Aug 31, 2004)

Sounds like your site is growing nicely!


----------



## Mo (Sep 26, 2004)

Cool Site!

You've got some great links :!:


----------



## elrick (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank You, yesterday I've added my site to your listing


----------



## pdfoto.com (Nov 7, 2004)

mkieff said:
			
		

> I started a photography link directory at the begining of the year.  It now has 1400+ sites listed in it.
> 
> I am inviting anyone to add their photography site to the list.  You can do this by going to  :arrow: http://www.prosphotos.com
> 
> ...



Awesome site BTW. Checked it out signed up and all that. But haven't figured out how to upload the screenshot of my site for the Featured Sites.

I signed up and paid the $5 Bucks. Not too concerned about the money. I just would like to see my screen shot the on the listing. Know what I mean?  

Great Directory! Keep it up!

Thanks


----------



## GUYO (Nov 21, 2004)

I just added my link !
Thanks again for the kind offer !
P.S. - I especially like the flags 
Great IDEA
Bye
Guy
http://www.guy-olami.com


----------



## Footloose (Jan 11, 2005)

Hmmm...

Too late I've been sniffing around. Something for nothing? 

Click on the "?"

_________________________________________________________

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/

"Alexa"

Operates in stealth (Internet Explorer "Related Links" feature does not disclose use of Alexa)
Use and creation of tracking cookies
Tracks the user's surfing habits
Personal information present in URLs may be tracked

_________________________________________________________

Careful on the surf, shipmates!

http://www.itellu.com/spyware_alexa.htm
http://www.spywarekiller.net/spyware_chart.html


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow that is one hell of a list you got there  :shock: 

I'll have to sign mine up


----------



## Chase (Jan 11, 2005)

Mike has done a great job of creating and promoting his link directory and I would definitely suggest adding links to your site(s) from there if you haven't already.

I considered adding a link directory to our site, but when I saw what he created, I decided to link to his instead!


----------

